# alternate browser ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

If you use another browser on you mac which do you use? is there a reason you prefer something other than safari?  just curious


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I use Safari unless it has trouble rendering a page, and then I use Firefox.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Firefox and Chrome are both better than Safari, IMO.  Both have useful extensions/plugins available (AdBlock, most notably), and have configurable popup blockers.  Safari's is on or off only.  The only acceptable mode of "on, with exceptions" is not available.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've used Firefox for several years now. Safari has several drawbacks for me— the text in the tabs is too hard to read because of contrast/size issues. Also, When downloading files, most of the time Safari will use the original file creation date as a date stamp. I prefer to have the downloaded time and date shown. Also, Firefox can easily scroll tabs back and forth and Safari has a drop-down menu (less convenient) for the ones that won’t fit in the width.

And Firefox has more plugins available.


Mike


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I like atomic browser for Kindleboards.  I can enlarge the font and it will stay enlarged.  It does seem a tad slower than Safari though.  Not sure about pop up blockers, but I don't see many.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

corkyb said:


> I like atomic browser for Kindleboards.


There's no desktop version of Atomic Browser, and the OP was specifically asking about browsers for her Mac. I like Atomic also (nearly as well as I like Perfect Browser), where iOS apps are concerned.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oops.  Sorry.  I use Safari on my Mac.  I use Firefox when Safari won't open something, but I'm not crazy about Firefox and it seems slow to me.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Anyone ever try Camino?


----------

